# Anchorage, Ak



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

got a good frost last night when i got up it was 29.7* the hi was about 35-36* should be seeing some snow here in a week or so.


----------



## AlaskaShooTer (Aug 2, 2006)

*Decending Snow Level*

Pretty decent day down here in Juneau today. Filtered sun through a broken high overcast and 50 degs out. The higher hills around town back up towards the ice field are covered with termination dust but generally snow for us is still several weeks away. Feels almost like spring outside except for all the trees full of brown leaves.

George
Juneau, AK


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

yup its been cold last few days but no snow yet and the dermination dust has moved back up the mountain after the last day of rain. today was the avetage first day of snow fall for us but uh yeah no snow. to be honest i still havnt put the winter tires on any of the trucks yet nor have i put the racecar away. guess i should do that instead of workin on my offroader.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

been gettin cooooooold. hittin 25* everynight this last week. actually had some snowy stuff everyware this morning but the termination dust is still way up there. its suposed to snow this commin weekend while I;m out camping/wheeling/hunting. SWEET. hope it dosnt snow to much so I have to come back to town.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

it snowed lastnight and today. an official 0.8" but here at my house I measured almost 2" roads are wet and gonna get perty cold tonight tomorrow should be some fun. think i'll gather up my straps and lube my winch!! go make some money from the poor ditch drivers.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

murphyslaw

Let us know when you get that first good snow in Anchorage


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

it snowed again a tad this early morn. then mostly melted and now its 24* makes for fun roads. i'll post up when we get our first plowable snow fall.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

were plannen on plowing sunday night. callin for up to 2" threw this afternoon then another 4-6 this evening threw mon. morn. should be fun.

just hope it dosnt snow to hard during the day I'm loaded up to go offroading up to the knik glacier, leavin here in an hr and most likly wont be back till well late.

here's my rig.








Still a huge work in progress.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

ok so I head home and on the freeway ppl are doing25 and i'm doing 50 then get to town and there is 4 friggin " of snow on the ground. time to get plowin.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

plowed a bunch last night. and replowed a few lots(kept snowing) and man was it slick out there shesh. I saw a few cops spin out and there runnin awd cars with studs and have lotso training. even with tripple studed tires my darn truck was barley making way.


----------

